# Second Annual Martial Talk Seminar



## NARC (Jul 24, 2005)

It was a pleasure to return to Buffalo, during it's latest heat wave.  Though I only attended the first 2 sessions,
which included Mr. Boyd Ritchie and Datu Hartman, it was worth flying in from V.A..  Mr. Ritchie covered "control positons" from the ground and then a series of arm locks and positional transitions.  He also spoke briefly of Sombo's History and the Organization he is affilitated with.
Datu Hartman addressed the EDT (Edged Weapons Defense Tactics)Level One Program, which was well recieved by all. I got a chance to only speak with Charley and his Father Sheldon Biddel,featured Sikaran Instructors, nice guys. Looking forward to returning to Buffalo again for future training.
You can't beat the "laid back" and friendly enviroment of Buffalo and the WMAA Seminars. Thanks again to Bob Hubbert and Datu Hartman for arranging the Seminar  %-} Keep up the great work!


----------

